
Ask HN: Do you keep your blog separate from your portfolio website? - technobabble
Hello.<p>I have a portfolio website (that I link in my resume). I&#x27;ve been thinking about doing a monthly blog about (opinions, interesting things, etc.).<p>Do you have a separate site for your blog? Or do you have a section on your portfolio site? Or do you do something else?<p>Thank you
======
AwesomeFaic
Over the years I've had a personal site that focused on my portfolio and
skills, and eventually I would have the desire to blog and feel out of place
writing about non-technical things. So I just switched the focus of my
personal site. Now the homepage is a grid of blog posts, but all of my work is
still readily available on other pages. I like to write about whatever
interests me, not just what I "should" write about considering my technical
profession.

